# Flatheads in Blackwater river



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been reading some stuff about flatheads invading the black-water river system can any one confirm this


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Never heard of a flathead on Blackwater.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ive always wondered the same thing. Growing up it wasn't unsual for me to catch 5 or so quality 1-2 lb bass and a good mess of bream on blackwater in a day(above harold area around bryant bridge area for most part). But over the last 5-10 years I have noticed a considerable decrease in both species. I know and have actually seen some huge stripers released in the river by the state, and I would imagine this would take a toll on them, but I know if a few flattys were put into this already tiny river it wouldn't take long to put a serious hurting on the panfish population. I have never actually heard of them coming out of blackwater though. Seen some stud gars at the lower end though some atleast 50 lb.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

caught a flat head in the blackwater by the train bridge last weekend in a bass tourney on a jig...probably 20 in long


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There in yellow river, they both dump intoo the same bay nothing is stoping them flats from entering the bay and working there way up black water


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

buddy caught one on a bush hook bout a year ago. way up blackwater. it was about 6lbs. stupid cotton fish are invading also. flatties are few and far between but they are there.

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: cotton fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i may go up there and check, i might not catch many but i would just like to too kinda get a population estimate


----------

